# Gravely 8199 commercial/with B48G



## kbeckers (Aug 28, 2015)

Had this gravely for some years now, about 5 years ago while snow blowing
the motor just quit. Motor was pulled and disassembled and everything seemed 
to look ok. This was at the end of season so motor was boxed and shelved.
Didn't have much snow for a few years so I just used the walk behind. Now 
being older and getting more snow I want to start using the rider again. How 
hard are these motors to rebuild and how far should I go. I have some experience 
with 2 strokes. Is it worth rebuilding. I have thought about repowering but that
seems expensive. Thanks Kevin


----------



## kbeckers (Aug 28, 2015)

Started doing some engine inspections measured crank journals and they were in spec will have my machine shop check them too when they do a bore test on the cylinders. I checked pistons with a feeler gauge. The top ring groove was between .004 and .005 with ring installed so they should be fine. Still need to check ring end gap, but will probably get new when I order bearings. Cam looks good as does all the gears not sure if there is a spec for cam lobes. Valves look good but still need to check them. Oil pump was working but will make sure there's pressure. If all is good lets hope I didn't loose any parts I looked for a hour before I found the exhaust. Let me know if I'm missing anything. Added a picture of the 60 inch mower deck, you don't want to loose those little drive shafts not cheap. Thanks Kevin


----------



## kbeckers (Aug 28, 2015)

*parts question*

Have been doing a lot of research on the net making sure I know where things go but have a question where these go, they may even be extra parts I got over the years. First is a large washer that has orange paint on it about 70mm wide, the needle bearing washer has a inside diameter of about 16mm, the last piece is about a inch long. Thanks


----------



## kbeckers (Aug 28, 2015)

*parts*



kbeckers said:


> Have been doing a lot of research on the net making sure I know where things go but have a question where these go, they may even be extra parts I got over the years. First is a large washer that has orange paint on it about 70mm wide, the needle bearing washer has a inside diameter of about 16mm, the last piece is about a inch long. Thanks


Need to rephrase some, would like to know about parts, but are they needed in my rebuild? Thanks


----------

